# Calgary, AB Canada



## lnw (Mar 18, 2003)

Hello, I would like to start a support group in Calgary. Currently there are no groups that I know of.Could anyone assist in how I would go about starting a group? Of if there is an existing group in Calgary, would you please direct me?Thanks in advance


----------

